# Audio / Radio Presets



## Jessica Auld (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi,

I recently got a new 2018 rogue and have been having issues with scrolling through the radio presets. If I’m scrolling through using the forward/backward buttons on the steering wheel and stop at 4, if I try to go forward again it starts back again at 1. It will only go through to 5 if I scroll through quickly without stopping. Is this normal? How can I stop this from happening? It’s not super convenient to have to start over all the time (if anything it would be more convenient to have this happen if stopping at 8 because that’s all the presets I want lol)

Thanks!


----------

